

I Had Asperger Syndrome. Briefly. - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/01/opinion/i-had-asperger-syndrome-briefly.html?src=me&ref=general

======
sp332
_The biggest single problem with the diagnostic criteria applied to me is
this: You can be highly perceptive with regard to social interaction, as a
child or adolescent, and still be a spectacular social failure._

Hey, that's me! I'm a nerd, I don't like smalltalk, I find people to be
exhausting. But I'm not oblivious.

